# Beginning to drive-when do I start?



## newtominis (Mar 23, 2013)

I have a long-term goal of eventually being able to drive my mini. He's an almost two year old gelding, so I was wondering where I should start if I can. I know he's not ready for a cart and have no intention of purchasing one anytime soon, but how soon do i start introducing him to a bit or harness?

Thanks!


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 23, 2013)

You are likely to get a variety of answers but I think many people will tell you to put off actually hooking him to a cart until he is 3 (the year he will turn 3). We started two 2-year olds with harnessing & ground driving last summer and pretty much have them ready to be hooked to the cart now, as soon as the weather cooperates. They will be 3 in May and our 4-H Club members have been learning along with the minis. Some people may hook the fall when they are long 2 year olds, just to hook and then not actually drive until the next spring. Some people may start ground driving (using a halter) with yearlings, but we have enough minis and enough things for our yearlings to do that we don't do that. Our coming yearlings are learning to stand for halter and to do some halter obstacle (walk over things, back, trot around cones, etc), and maybe showmanship, which is PLENTY for minis that young.

What we do with ours BEFORE any driving training is free longe them, get them used to voice commands, show them, do halter obstacle (see above) and generally get them used to lots of strange things and noises, learn to trust the handler, and to develop a work ethic. Of course the main thing with any training is listening to the horse and letting them tell you how much they want to do. Our youngsters (kids and minis) never gave any indication that they were not thoroughly enjoying their "jobs". You also need to make sure they don't develop mouth issues (horses, not kids) when their permanent teeth come in. Head shaking can be a sign of that and some time off will do wonders.

Have fun!!!


----------



## newtominis (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks that is very helpful! So if I'm not planning on showing him, would I start him with a bitting rig or just a training surcingle?


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 23, 2013)

That is another very personal preference. We have surcingles and bitting rigs, and usually just start them in the harness with any straps (like the wrap strap & hold back straps if you use breeching) tied out of the way. Here is a pic:


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2013)

Mine have been started as both 2yo's and 3yo's. I like the results very well at 2yo, but over the years reading about when the knee joints are "secure" (not at 2yo), I'm thinking in minis, where the weight pulled is proportionally a lot more than in a full size horse, 3yo may be better for actually driving. However, mentally, minis are super smart, and I think that starting to ground drive, drag lightly and drive behind the cart would not be a problem so long as nothing is rushed.


----------



## susanne (Mar 25, 2013)

.

I agree with waiting until he is three before hitching, but there are so many things you can do now to work toward that. I'd start taking him for nice long walks where he'll see new things and learn that you can be trusted to keep him safe. In-hand obstacle and in-hand trail are fantastic for building your partnership and teaching him verbal cues. You can also let him get used to bridle, bit, blinders and harness, with him standing in his stall or corral (and you keeping an eye on him) so he get accustomed to his gear and learn there is nothing to be afraid of. Definitely free longe him and work on voice commands. Wait for longing him on a line until he is three for the sake of his knees.

Mingus and I worked on ground-driving forever, partly because I didn't have a cart for him, but it was time very well-spent. He is a wonderful, safe, happy driving horse, and I attribute a great deal of this to our ground-driving. I thought we knew each other well before this, but our partnership grew exponentially with the hours we spent ground-driving.

Also, if you haven't already done this, take some driving lessons for yourself and find a coach to guide you through teaching him.

Have fun, and keep us posted on how things go!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm on the side of 'wait for them to be a full 3years before actual driving' but like susanne says you can do plenty to prepare. There is no law that says your horse *must* be hitched by three and I have one who wasn't ready until he was 5 (just not mentally mature enough) There is no such thing as too much ground work IMO


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 25, 2013)

I wait, what is the hurry? I also do not put a bit on until last of all, never, ever use a check rein (and would doubly never use a check on a youngster- far too much possibility of mouth damage) and do not use blinkers until after the horse is actually driving- and even then I do not usually use them, anyway. If they are needed that is another matter entirely- safety first- but you have no way of knowing if they are needed if you just slap them on willy nilly!


----------



## False Creek Minis (Mar 26, 2013)

I have a mini and I am starting his training for the cart. He's almost 3 and he is pulling the cart me in it. Is this ok? I'm new with minis and don't know much about when to start what!


----------



## Sandee (Mar 28, 2013)

False Creek - He is probably alright if he's not straining or refusing to do what you ask. They are pretty smart as long as we "listen" to them. They'll tell us when something is wrong. For instance my guy, when he first started, would go for a while and then start acting up. My first thought was stubborn horse. Then I looked in his mouth and realized that he had slipped his tongue over the bit and it was rubbing on his gums. Now if he has any negative reactions I know to check the equipment for fit etc. because basicly he's a very good boy.


----------



## Janiecakes (Mar 28, 2013)

Targets Mom- please forgive me, but how do you free lunge? how do you get the horse to move the way you want? use a round pen and ....whip,(not touching) or flag on stick,


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 29, 2013)

I free longe in a not-very-round pen, but it seems to work! Yes, I use a whip - a longing whip - and sometimes I will even have to use the butt end of the whip! It is not always pretty when done at our place, but the area is large enough to not hurt young legs (at least we hope it is), but they do get worked, mostly for conditioning. We have one (Rusty) who really hates going counterclockwise, so he is a real struggle. We also do 3-4 at a time and hope the younger ones learn from the older ones. Some are just easier than others. Our yearling colt that was just gelded last week was worked by himself yesterday, for (I think) the first time, and he got the concept immediately. Kept moving, changed direction when I asked and even trotted and cantered on voice command with reminder from whip. I will also admit that sometimes we let the horses decide when to change direction, again, as long as they do change direction and keep up a nice usually) trotting pace.

About the whip - we notice the 4-Hers love to crack it, but I usually just hold it out to keep them moving in the right direction, making sure not to get it in front of them. I will also circle it over my head to keep them going. Also, if you ever plan to do liberty, when you stop the work is the perfect time to practice your catch! Of course you can use treats for practice but not in the class.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 29, 2013)

I would not personally work a yearling at all, ever. Sorry. So easy to overwork. Now if they are active, and you use the round pen (mine is big and not circular as well!) as a turnout with benefits, they will exercise themselves. The main problem I have always had with working horses "too young" (and I am talking about driving now, not exercise) is that, if they are constantly working at the e=top end of their capabilities you tend to get a false idea of their standard and thus they can easily become quite difficult as they come into their mature strength and are still being worked- just be very careful or you may reap a lot more than you intended to sow!! Now that you have him in the cart, and he is going well, I would be inclined to throw him back out until he is actually turned three, give him time to think and grow into himself without constantly asking more of him. You will find he is a much better animal for the rest...


----------



## MyMiniGal (Mar 30, 2013)

I have been reading this with a lot of interest, as Halo is going to be two in the middle of June. I eventually want to cart train her too. I haven't done much with her at all, other than just me learning to lead her and getting her to know "my space". I also did take her to the round pen once, and let her go free in there, but if she stopped and tried to eat too much grass, through the fencing, I would walk up to her, with my piggie stick, and hold it to keep her from going in the direction I didn't want her to go ( just used it as a visual block, never hit her with it, of course) and point for her to walk the other direction. She did great with that. I never asked her to trot, canter, or anything above a walk. This may sound silly, but what voice commands are used for each thing? Is there some that are used mostly, or does a person just come up with things of their own? The lady I was working with called it more of a "moving her feet" lesson. So I am assuming what I did, wasn't really free lunging.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 31, 2013)

MyMIniGal, sounds like free lunging to me even tho I expect a great deal more from mine it is a good place to start just having them move in the direction you choose. My youngest is 6 this year so I needn't worry they are to young for real work now. They are expected to walk, trot, extended trot, canter, reverse and whoa on command. My verbal cue is the word or in the case of the extended trot a click of my tongue and I also use visual cues, body position and whip position with lower meaning slower and higher meaning faster. My one gelding has also learned to back at liberty and we are working on a back, pivot on his haunches and go in the opposite direction. He is a horse who needs things to occupy his mind and free lunging isn't about running in circles for any of them anyway. It is an opportunity to develop a system of communication and if the horse gets some exercise at the same time that is just a bonus.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Mar 31, 2013)

Reignmaker, thank you. It was the first and really only time I have taken her in the pen. Once the weather gets nice and stays nice, I can do more with her. One thing with Halo, I can tell, after about 15 mins. of doing something like that, she starts acting up a bit, and I think it is because she is still young and her attention span is short and she is "done". So when I do work with her, on something like that, my plan is to keep it at around 10 mins. and stop on a good note, and work our way up to longer. We did change directions, but she didn't do too great on that, but like I said, it was not only her first time, but my first time learning how to do it. I know in time, and wit the help of this board and my trainer, I will know more of what I am doing. I like how you have the whip in a different position for slow and fast.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 31, 2013)

If she gets a bit "sticky" make her do a couple more rounds of the pen, maybe pushing her quite hard with your body language, then allow her to stop- people are divided on whether or not a horse should come in to you off the rail, or you should go to the horse- I say that, so long as you can make the horse stay out on the rail if you want to, call it in as it is less work and one more command learned! Bit like me letting my dogs sleep on my bed- I can get them off with a single word so there is no reason they can't sleep there! I use "walk on" "trot" and "trot on" as commands but honestly you can shout "grand piano" it does not matter so long as you _always_ use the same command for the same reason, otherwise you will confuse the horse. I commend you on not pushing her too soon- she is still learning with the little "playtimes" you are doing with her, so just keep it up and, when spring does come, maybe start asking her for a short trot- never, ever allow the horse to change pace for itself- if you ask for trot make sure she does, say, three whole revolutions before _you_ indicate she should slow down- I use the same commands for slowing down as I do for speeding up but I say them differently- drawn out and gentle for slowing down, sharp and forceful for going faster.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you, Rabbitsfizz, it will be fun when we can do more "playtimes" together. Today, boy, did it storm. Due to family things too, I didn't get a chance to even go see her, but even if it is raining, I want to see her, and spend a little time with her, even if we don't really get to do anything. That is the main part of boarding I don't like...they aren't just in your backyard, where you can just go see them anytime. I have to drive 25 mins. before I can even see her. For city people, that may not seem like much, but for us around here, it is. LOL


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Apr 2, 2013)

I live in the country and have the same sort of problem- it is only seven miles but it takes half an hour because everyone else on the road is a moron, basically, who seem to have lost the gear stick and think driving with their feet on the brake is a good idea- they also seem to have lost the ability to make a turn across traffic, so they tend to just park up and wait for a ten mile gap in traffic!!!

I am NOT exaggerating





......


----------



## MyMiniGal (Apr 3, 2013)

With me, it is around 25- 30 mins., all long country roads, several turns. It is a pleasant drive, just long, and it makes it to where if have only an hour to spare, I can't go see her. Having it stay light later, will help, until winter hits again.


----------

